# Am I crazy? Walmart cheapie UPDATE



## djbryan94

I feel like I see something but these tests never give lines. I’m NTNP so not sure, but I’d guess I’m approx 8dpo


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck ❤️


----------



## kittiecat

Struggling to see anything on the photos but good luck!


----------



## djbryan94

Today, mid afternoon. See anything?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't think I can see anything sorry but good luck ❤️


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm not sure if it's my eyes playing tricks on me or not but I think I see a hint of something. It has no color to it though and looks kind of like an EVAP line would look. Good luck sweetie! I hope it continues to progress for you!


----------



## kittiecat

I can’t see anything, sorry :(


----------



## djbryan94

Okay ladies. Today, 3 hour hold. Definitely feel like something is up here but please feel free to call me on my line eyes lol


----------



## kittiecat

Feel like a shadow may be catching my eyes but not sure if I’ve got line eyes now :lol:. Fx’d for you!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I do feel like I can see a hint of something!! FX for you :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------

